# ACS Status changing between "with assessor" and "in progress"



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I submitted my ACS skills assessment on 2nd March 2014.

My application changed from stage 1 to stage 4a (with assessor) within a few days of submission.

Yesterday my status changed from stage 4a (with assessor) to stage 4b (in progress).
This morning when I logged on, it was back to stage 4a (with assessor).

Any ideas why it would go from stage 4b back to stage 4a?


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Your letter is on the way.. I remember I had got my letter next day of this type of change. Good Luck


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

aryal said:


> Your letter is on the way.. I remember I had got my letter next day of this type of change. Good Luck


Thanks Aryal!

I was getting a bit worried that I was put back in the queue, lets hope I get that letter on Monday.

All the best.

Mike


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Mike147 said:


> Thanks Aryal!
> 
> I was getting a bit worried that I was put back in the queue, lets hope I get that letter on Monday.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
My status changed from 'With Assessor' to 'In progress' today. 
Do you have a fair bit of an idea on how long this might take to progress to Stage 5 to receiving email?

Cheers


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I got the letter within 2 days after the status changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor". So you might get in 1 or 2 days


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> I got the letter within 2 days after the status changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor". So you might get in 1 or 2 days


Hi mate,
Of all the timelines I have seen, your's looks pretty quick.
You got your ACS assessment in just 8 days?
Cheers


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi mate,
> Of all the timelines I have seen, your's looks pretty quick.
> You got your ACS assessment in just 8 days?
> Cheers


Thanks. It was very quick. Was surprised myself


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes.. Even my ACS was cleared in less than 10days.. Quite surprised.. Looks like I've got a company..  what is ur ANZCO code


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

netrav said:


> Yes.. Even my ACS was cleared in less than 10days.. Quite surprised.. Looks like I've got a company..  what is ur ANZCO code


Its 261312 (Developer Programmer). What abt yours?


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

263111 computer network and systems engineer


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Did you both apply EOI? What stage are you in?


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Yet to apply EOI.. waiting for Ielts score


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Good news. I just got my ACS result. It's positive. I can't believe it happened in 14 days. Impressive


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

netrav said:


> Yet to apply EOI.. waiting for Ielts score


Alright. Good luck with your IELTS. Are you yet to attempt or waiting for result?


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Waiting for my result.. Depending on the result need to decide should go for 189 directly or 190 SS


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Good news. I just got my ACS result. It's positive. I can't believe it happened in 14 days. Impressive



Even, I got it in 6 days


----------



## boneyandco (Aug 28, 2014)

Yup, looks like they are not having a ton of workload right now. I got mine through to in-progress in 5 days, (last friday), guess something will come through this week.



> Fingers Crossed!


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

I applied on 21st August and it moved to Stage 4 next day and then no progress. 

What are my chances? I already had positive assessment and just link the previous application with new one to get assessed the new expereince.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

would be positive, no worries


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Got the result finally  it took 12 calendar days (8 working days)


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Got the result finally  it took 12 calendar days (8 working days)


Congrats


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian (Sep 17, 2014)

*Need your suggestion*



lakshmim_84 said:


> I got the letter within 2 days after the status changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor". So you might get in 1 or 2 days




Hi Lakshmi, For the assessment of 261312 what all documents dis you submit? Please let me know


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi Lakshmi, For the assessment of 261312 what all documents dis you submit? Please let me know



Mine is also 261312, and I submitted:

1) Passport
2) 2 reference letters
3) Degree as certificate
4) Marksheets as transcript 

All were certified by notary


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks mandy. I too had submitted the same on 8the sep, additional doc for marksheets was req - submitted the same on 12 the sep, awaiting acs reply since then...


----------



## uzobizu (Oct 16, 2014)

Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my ACS skills assessment on 2nd March 2014.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike147,

After this ordeal (switch from stage 4b back to stage 4a), how long did it take for you to get your result. The same thing just happened to me two days ago. I just want to know what I should be expecting with a akward status change like this.


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Yesterday, my application was in Stage 4 "In Progress". This morning, when I retrieved my application status it became "No application ID available". 

Anyone faced this before? I hope my application is not deleted.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

No worries, they will let you know about each and single happening. when did upload your assessment?


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> No worries, they will let you know about each and single happening. when did upload your assessment?


Submitted on 04-Dec 2014. I feel that it is really strange behavior; 1 minute I can see the status, the next minute the application no longer exists. I didn't get any email from them yet. Thus, I was curious whether any one faced this situation before.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

agrimreaper said:


> Submitted on 04-Dec 2014. I feel that it is really strange behavior; 1 minute I can see the status, the next minute the application no longer exists. I didn't get any email from them yet. Thus, I was curious whether any one faced this situation before.


Wait for couple of hours, then see. Might it be your case finalized step as ACS are very quick these days, print out results in 4-5 days.


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Wait for couple of hours, then see. Might it be your case finalized step as ACS are very quick these days, print out results in 4-5 days.


Thanks for your response. Hopefully it is the case. I also notice the assessment are quite quick these days, so I hope that this weird behavior is because they are finalising the assessment and I should getting the results soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

agrimreaper said:


> Thanks for your response. Hopefully it is the case. I also notice the assessment are quite quick these days, so I hope that this weird behavior is because they are finalising the assessment and I should getting the results soon. :fingerscrossed:


All the best budd


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> All the best budd


You are right! Just got an email from ACS and the assessment is positive.  

That took a total of 5 working days. Really quick.


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have lodge my ACS applicatoin on 28 Nov 2014 and the status was with assessor from day one and now changed to "In progress". Not sure whether this is just been placed in to the pool to be assessed.
As the 2 weeks ACS holiday period is around the corner, I think I may have to wait for a month or two.
anyone applied in Late November or early December have their status in the similar style?

Also my status blocks doesn't change colours (in blue) to tell me which stage it is at, I have to go to the home page to see the message in RED (which says in progress)
-What is this stages 4a and 4b- I dont see them too


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've submitted ACS assessment on 12th and status become with assessor on the same day, on 16th it become In Progress, 17th I got +ve result letter. Ideally it took only 4 working days for the complete process.
Can't believe as previously it took almost 3 months whereas now its only 4 working days.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

*ACS Christmas holidays*



HarryChan said:


> Hi guys,
> I have lodge my ACS applicatoin on 28 Nov 2014 and the status was with assessor from day one and now changed to "In progress". Not sure whether this is just been placed in to the pool to be assessed.
> As the 2 weeks ACS holiday period is around the corner, I think I may have to wait for a month or two.
> anyone applied in Late November or early December have their status in the similar style?
> ...



Can anyone tell from what date to what date are the Christmas holidays for ACS??

I would better login my application after they come back from holidays with a cheerful mood in the new year


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

The ACS office is closed between 19th Dec 2014 - 5th Jan 2015....Although you can submit your application, there would be no correspondence through email or phone.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

hey guys,
finally got my +ve ACS letter today

Took a total of 8 working days!

Really great work!!


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Good Stuff Analyst. 
Crack on with your EOI.
I have missed the Jan deadline as I didnt finish my IELTS exams early. but its logged now and the next selection date is 13th Feb

my timelines:
ACS submitted: 28 Nov 14; +ve results: 15 Dec 14 (took 2 weeks); Ielts 1st attempt 13Dec14 L8 R8 W6.5 S7 ;; IELTS 2nd attempt - 10 Jan15 L8 R9 W7 S9. EOI logged 1 Feb 15


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

HarryChan said:


> Good Stuff Analyst.
> Crack on with your EOI.
> I have missed the Jan deadline as I didnt finish my IELTS exams early. but its logged now and the next selection date is 13th Feb
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

So you would expect the invite on 13 Feb 2015 round.
If i fill in my EOI till let's say 12 feb 2015, will it be still considered for the 13 feb 2015 invitation round


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

To be honest with you, invitations are not guaranteed. I could get invited on this round or could get invited 5 months after. (But my research state it will be probably on the first or second round of invitation). - This also depends on the number of applicants they accept for that particular category

As I have applied with 60 points, those who have more points will be invited first and then the system will move on to those who got 60 points - At this point it will be first come first serve.

so make sure you lodge your EOI ASAP. but remember not to rush. make sure you have all the docs that you are going to submit for visa application is ready before you submit your EOI. once EOI is done and you are invited, you should have the docs to support your claims.
all the best


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Just a quick update chaps. update in Red

ACS submitted: 28 Nov 14; +ve results: 15 Dec 14 (took 2 weeks); Ielts 1st attempt 13Dec14 L8 R8 W6.5 S7 ;; IELTS 2nd attempt - 10 Jan15 L8 R9 W7 S9. EOI logged 1 Feb 15
invited to apply 13 Feb, visa logged 16th Feb


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

HarryChan said:


> Just a quick update chaps. update in Red
> 
> ACS submitted: 28 Nov 14; +ve results: 15 Dec 14 (took 2 weeks); Ielts 1st attempt 13Dec14 L8 R8 W6.5 S7 ;; IELTS 2nd attempt - 10 Jan15 L8 R9 W7 S9. EOI logged 1 Feb 15
> invited to apply 13 Feb, visa logged 16th Feb


Congrats on the visa lodgement.
Could u pl give us an idea of the documents required to be uploaded once you get the invite?
Also, fees have to be paid first and then later we can upload documents right?


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Analyst,

basically you should upload all the documents to support your EOI claim. Considering you are the only applicant and no dependents, you should be submitting the below: 
- Employer letters / passport copies/ ACS Assessment/ IELTS / Birth Certs / Some payslips (3 per year for the skilled job)/ passport size photo / Degree related docs & translation if required and any other that the application process asked you to submit.

Personally I would advice to upload all the documents while applying and you have only applied the moment you have paid the fee. this is why I have previously mentioned to have all the document prior to submitting EOI.
Since you are yet to receive an invite, try and gather all the docs that is needed. of course you can leave the Medicals and PCC for later.

give utmost concentration on these applications. never assume anything. even done believe me. keep researching

good luck man. any Q's feel free to ask


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

This is a good sign! Oh Ho! They are processing extremely fast turned to in Progress only within three days after I have lodged an application!


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi All,

By the grace of god almighty, I have already reached 60 points, through age, education and English language.

I have 7 years experience in the ICT Business Analyst role, out of which 3 years is local experience in Australia.

However, I do not have an IT degree, as I have done 3 years bachelors degree in International Trade and commerce. Although, I have a 1.5 year diploma in Computers from NIIT, I am not sure if ACS will recognise it. 

So can you guys please guide and advice how would my assessment work out with ACS? As I do not have a degree related to IT or computer science, so in worse case scenario ACS deducts 8 years experience. However, in my case I am able to show 7 years of experience in ICT Business Analyst role.

I understand that I might have to take the RPL route for assessment but even though I don't require any points on experience, I am just wondering, what will happen in my assessment with ACS? How would ACS assess my education since they might want to deduct 8 years and I only have 7 yrs relevant experience in ICT role?

I would appreciate your feedback please.

Thanks,
vicegerent


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

vicegerent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of god almighty, I have already reached 60 points, through age, education and English language.
> 
> ...


RPL is an option, but since you have a Diploma which ACS should hopefully recognize, that will give you 10 points. 

5yrs are required to meet the suitability, or 6yrs if the work is not 'relevant'. In your case, it seems 5yrs will be deducted.

You can go the RPL route only if you're short on points. That is, if you want to claim points for work experience + Diploma, then go ahead with RPL.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

*ACS status changed to "In progress" from "With accessor"*

I have submitted ACS application last week and in one day it reaches to Stage 4. But after 4-5 days i am checking now, it is still in stage 4 but status in "In progress"

Please tell what is hint through this transition?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Good morning!

This is such a great forum with lots of valuable information! 

Finally submitted my application for ACS skills assessment-

11/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted(Friday evening AST)
14/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)

Keeping my fingers crossed! Want to see if ACS deducts 2 yrs or 4 yrs from my exp. Also plan to take PTE sometime in next 2 weeks.

Background: BE-Electronics & telecom with 11 yrs of exp. Applied for 261312-Developer Programmer 

For benefit of others here are the documents I submitted(all notary certified copies)
1. Passport front page
2. BE degree certificate
3. BE all 4 yrs marks-sheets
4. Work exp letter from HR on company letterhead - company 1,2 and 3
5. CV(didn't follow any specific format, used just the one which I had already, note that this is optional)


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> I have submitted ACS application last week and in one day it reaches to Stage 4. But after 4-5 days i am checking now, it is still in stage 4 but status in "In progress"
> 
> Please tell what is hint through this transition?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


@ausguy11, did your application progress any further now?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

its 2018 
I have sent my application on 12th of Sep, still its with assessor, people who have submitted their application before me got their results


----------

